# Lyft App Won't Display Prime-Time Zones



## Thunder (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm very new driver, currently just for Lyft. I noticed today that my Lyft app would show the banner indicating "prime time 25-50% more" etc, but there was no area marked in red on the map. I can zoom around all over my state, but the app doesn't seem to display any prime zones.

Am I missing a setting? Is this feature disabled for new drivers? Any suggestions or other ways to access information on the current prime areas?

I'm currently using a galaxy s3 device running android 4.4.2. No other applications display malfunctions. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I would like to learn what the hot areas are around me, but this issue makes that very difficult.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

It doesnt do it here in palm springs area as well... Ive tweeted and email Lyft about it and they say they will look into it!


----------

